

Neuron: Intelligent suit to discover customers from social networks - veermishra0803

Neuron will examine your entire social networks (Facebook, Instagram, Twitter &amp; Pinterest), pick up those users on platform who are interested in your type of products and help you convert them into your customers.<p>Share your views on this product of mine. Also i can be reached at veer@sellmouse.com
======
ColinWright
I think, then, that you mean "Intelligent suite ..."

I for one, baulk at the term "intelligent" in this context. It's over-used,
over-hyped, and invariably under-delivers.

However, assuming you actually have something useful and interesting, might I
suggest that you either get a copy-editor or proof reader to help hone your
text. Your copy is your display window - if people see "mistakes" then the
message can get lost or ignored.

A good article with specific examples will go a long way. Generalities don't
sell - a story that resonates with your intended market is what sells.

Finally, I can't respond to the call to

    
    
        "Share your views on this product of mine."
    

because I haven't used it, am unlikely to want it, and can see no reason why I
should invest my time to investigate it. You need to convince me that it's a
trivial investment of time to be able to assess it enough. That's your
challenge.

